
The Bear Essentials: Developing a Commodore 64 Game, Part 1 (2015) - erickhill
http://www.retrogamescollector.com/the-bear-essentials-developing-a-commodore-64-game/
======
hias
This blog series is great! :-) Now i have an urge to code a Jump 'n' Run too
:D

------
digi_owl
The music of the trailer reminds me of Goonies II on NES.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNyFRhRK9kE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNyFRhRK9kE)

------
piqufoh
'bare' essentials?

~~~
reidrac
The game main character is a bear and that appears to be the "working title"
at least.

